# New bike 105 components - brake hood assemblies loose



## Bigdog6286 (Apr 4, 2011)

I just bought a new bike with 2010 shimano 105 components. I must have put too much weight on my hoods because they seem loose where they attach to the bike. Is there an easy way to tighten them? I appreciate any help as I have unsuccessfully searched the Internet for close to 15 minutes for an answer with no luck (although using my phone). Bike is functioning properly. I'm just worried the whole brake&shifter assembly might fall off if I put too much weight on it.


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

Fold the rubber hood forwards towards the brake lever and there is a 5mm hex key bolt that you can use to tighten the STI onto the handlebar more. You can't miss the bolt if you fold back the rubber on the hood.

Be careful if you have a carbon bar though, you'd need a specific torque for tightening the STI onto the bar in that case.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Also, you can do a Google search for Shimano techdocs. They have detailed diagrams of all their components.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

If you have the latest 105 shifters (5700) here's what it looks like with the hoods peeled back and the 5MM hex wrench in the head of the bolt that tightens/loosens the clamp. Don't over-tighten this bolt, you want the shifter to be able to pivot on the bars in case of a crash.


----------



## rwc (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks DaveT - worked perfectly. I rolled the hood up off the handle bar and accessed the bolt that way since my hood didn't want to peel down.


----------

